# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  'What do we want?...Dead Cops!!!'

## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

This seems to be the new progressivist chant these days. I was informed by sotmfs the other day that only a few assholes would think in this manner and say such things. But we live in the Age of the Asshole today....

Al Sharpton Leads March in DC as NYC Protesters Chant: 'What Do We Want? Dead Cops!'. http://tiny.iavian.net/3mvr

Download Drudge Report(@drudgereportapp) from Google Play Store

----------


## michaelr

What do you want, dead innocent Americans?!

----------

Invayne (12-15-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

http://www.hulu.com/watch/46081

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> What do you want, dead innocent Americans?!


So you endorse this chant?

----------


## Pregnar Kraps



----------



----------


## hoytmonger

If civilians were to act as police do, the alleged 'conservatives' on this site would want them dead... why are cops allowed 'special rights' that civilians aren't? Is it because agents of the state have moral superiority to the civilian population? Is it because they are more wise and should be allowed to infringe on the rights of civilians? Maybe it's because they have spiffy uniforms and cool guns and the state tells people they're allowed to infringe on the rights of civilians with impunity because they work for the state and since the state makes the laws, enforces the laws and adjudicates the laws... tough shit. The useful idiots that support the state lap it up.

----------

BleedingHeadKen (12-16-2014),Invayne (12-15-2014)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Hoyt, if someone were to attack you on the street, someone twice your size comes charging at you and you have a gun, what would you do?  Would you try to reason with them?  Would you just let them beat you, perhaps kill you?  What exactly would you do as a civilian that would stop the attack?

----------


## hoytmonger

> Hoyt, if someone were to attack you on the street, someone twice your size comes charging at you and you have a gun, what would you do?  Would you try to reason with them?  Would you just let them beat you, perhaps kill you?  What exactly would you do as a civilian that would stop the attack?


The real question is what would happen to me, as a civilian, if I had killed an unarmed person in the street? Police are routinely not held accountable, civilians are dragged through the court system and huge legal fees are required even if the use of force is deemed reasonable. 

There's a two tiered system of law... one for civilians and one for the state.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> The real question is what would happen to me, as a civilian, if I had killed an unarmed person in the street? Police are routinely not held accountable, civilians are dragged through the court system and huge legal fees are required even if the use of force is deemed reasonable. 
> 
> There's a two tiered system of law... one for civilians and one for the state.


When will you mental midgets realize there is a fundamental difference between you and Law Enforcement Officers?

You aren't qualified even as well as these flawed but well intentioned human beings who act as sentinels in blue to keep us safe and allow us the confidence to plan for tomorrow.

----------


## Katzndogz

> The real question is what would happen to me, as a civilian, if I had killed an unarmed person in the street? Police are routinely not held accountable, civilians are dragged through the court system and huge legal fees are required even if the use of force is deemed reasonable. 
> 
> There's a two tiered system of law... one for civilians and one for the state.


Police are charged with enforcing the law and apprehending some very dangerous individuals.  If the police were subject to criminal liability with every arrest no one would be foolish enough to be a police officer.

----------


## Roadmaster

> *<<removed>>*


But yet you did return after leaving for some time. This baiting needs to stop.

----------


## fyrenza

> Police are charged with enforcing the law and apprehending some very dangerous individuals.  If the police were subject to criminal liability with every arrest no one would be foolish enough to be a police officer.


Do you realize what you've just said, ^there?^

Police MUST be Above The Laws they enforce,

otherwise no one would ever be a cop.

I guess your next Big Idea will be a band of berserkers that can roam the streets,

keeping us/US <koff!> "*safe*."

Cripes.   :Geez:

----------

hoytmonger (12-15-2014),Invayne (12-15-2014),St James (12-15-2014)

----------


## hoytmonger

> When will you mental midgets realize there is a fundamental difference between you and Law Enforcement Officers?
> 
> You aren't qualified even as well as these flawed but well intentioned human beings who act as sentinels in blue to keep us safe and allow us the confidence to plan for tomorrow.


Your ignorance is outstanding. Where do these 'flawed but well intentioned human beings who act as sentinels in blue to keep us safe and allow us the confidence to plan for tomorrow' get their special rights to infringe on the rights of others?

Police aren't there to help you... they're there to bust you. Do you know how many laws there are? Do you know them all? Ignorance of the law is no excuse. If a cop wanted to bust you at any time, they'd be able to find an excuse. They're thugs.




> Police are charged with enforcing the law and apprehending some very dangerous individuals.  If the police were subject to criminal liability with every arrest no one would be foolish enough to be a police officer.


So, what makes a person foolish enough to be a police officer? And why do these fools have the right to infringe on the rights of others? Why shouldn't they be held accountable for actions that would be deemed criminal acts for civilians? You support tyranny.

----------

fyrenza (12-15-2014),Invayne (12-15-2014)

----------


## St James

> Police are charged with enforcing the law and apprehending some very dangerous individuals.  If the police were subject to criminal liability with every arrest no one would be foolish enough to be a police officer.


so their criminal behavior is justifiable......simply put, they are licensed criminals

----------

fyrenza (12-15-2014),Invayne (12-15-2014)

----------


## protectionist

> Your ignorance is outstanding. Where do these 'flawed but well intentioned human beings who act as sentinels in blue to keep us safe and allow us the confidence to plan for tomorrow' get their special rights to infringe on the rights of others?
> 
> Police aren't there to help you... they're there to bust you. Do you know how many laws there are? Do you know them all? Ignorance of the law is no excuse. If a cop wanted to bust you at any time, they'd be able to find an excuse. They're thugs.
> 
> So, what makes a person foolish enough to be a police officer? And why do these fools have the right to infringe on the rights of others? Why shouldn't they be held accountable for actions that would be deemed criminal acts for civilians? You support tyranny.


You support BULLSHIT, like this whole post you just posted.  The cops don't infringe on the rights of others, they ARE there to help you.  

So if a cop wanted to bust me, he could do it, huh ?  Well apparently they're NOT wanting to do that, since I've been around for 68 years, and I've NEVER been busted.  And from the size of your cop-hater talk, I'd guess you can't say the same.  Sounds to me like what you support is the "_tyranny"_ of the criminal element.

----------


## sotmfs

> The real question is what would happen to me, as a civilian, if I had killed an unarmed person in the street? Police are routinely not held accountable, civilians are dragged through the court system and huge legal fees are required even if the use of force is deemed reasonable. 
> 
> There's a two tiered system of law... one for civilians and one for the state.


Here is one example:http://www.biography.com/people/bern...78520#synopsis

----------


## Invayne

> When will you mental midgets realize there is a fundamental difference between you and Law Enforcement Officers?
> 
> You aren't qualified even as well as these flawed but well intentioned human beings who act as sentinels in blue to keep us safe and allow us the confidence to plan for tomorrow.


That, right there......

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Invayne

> Police are charged with enforcing the law and apprehending some very dangerous individuals.  If the police were subject to criminal liability with every arrest no one would be foolish enough to be a police officer.


And again....

You people never cease to amaze me. Thanks for the chuckles. LOL!

----------


## Invayne

> You support BULLSHIT, like this whole post you just posted.  The cops don't infringe on the rights of others, they ARE there to help you.

----------

fyrenza (12-15-2014),sotmfs (12-15-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

> 


Great movie

----------


## Katzndogz

> Do you realize what you've just said, ^there?^
> 
> Police MUST be Above The Laws they enforce,
> 
> otherwise no one would ever be a cop.
> 
> I guess your next Big Idea will be a band of berserkers that can roam the streets,
> 
> keeping us/US <koff!> "*safe*."
> ...


I have only told you why things are the way they are.  If you want to continue to be bewildered by the police getting away with what you could not get away with it isn't my problem it is your problem.  Five years from now you will still be wondering why the police aren't punished for taking out the human garbage.

----------


## JustPassinThru

I'm wondering that now.

----------


## fyrenza

> I have only told you why things are the way they are.  If you want to continue to be bewildered by the police getting away with what you could not get away with it isn't my problem it is your problem.  Five years from now you will still be wondering why the police aren't punished for taking out the human garbage.


Do you understand what a "double standard" IS, and what it leads to?

If it is a law,
then I fully expect the ENFORCERS,
that my tax dollars support,

to hold a HIGHER standard,

not sink into some quicksand of tyranny.

That you can't see that it's people that think like you that ALLOW tyranny is <sniff> Not My Prob.

"Human Garbage?"  
YOU, pal, are just that,
with your decomposing brain.

Cripes.

----------

Invayne (12-15-2014),sotmfs (12-16-2014),St James (12-15-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> "Human Garbage?"  
> YOU, pal, are just that,
> with your decomposing brain.
> 
> Cripes.


What brain? You're giving way too much credit where it isn't due.

----------


## Trinnity

:Sofa:  Everyone please be civil.

----------

sotmfs (12-16-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

> Everyone please be civil.


Like the Civil War,Trinnity?

----------

fyrenza (12-16-2014),Invayne (12-16-2014)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> You aren't qualified even as well as these flawed but well intentioned human beings who act as sentinels in blue to keep us safe and allow us the confidence to plan for tomorrow.


Such worshipful nonsense. No wonder you consider it heresy when someone speaks badly of the enforcement caste of your beloved almighty state. It surprises me that you don't call for him to be burned at the stake or beheaded, as your counterparts in other countries demand be done to infidels who don't believe.

----------

fyrenza (12-16-2014),Invayne (12-16-2014)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Police are charged with enforcing the law and apprehending some very dangerous individuals.


Yeah, that lady who homeschooled her kids was such a dangerous individual. That's they needed a swat team to go in and mace her and take away the children. She wasn't properly obedient to the government, a capital offense in your mind.




> If the police were subject to criminal liability with every arrest no one would be foolish enough to be a police officer.


Then it might go back to being a police keeping profession, rather than a profession that protects cowardly "conservatives" (progressive sheep in wolf clothing) from every bogeyman thrown at them by the media.

----------

fyrenza (12-16-2014),hoytmonger (12-16-2014),Invayne (12-16-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> Then it might go back to being a police keeping profession


PEACE keeping....  :Wink:

----------


## hoytmonger

> You support BULLSHIT, like this whole post you just posted.  The cops don't infringe on the rights of others, they ARE there to help you.  
> 
> So if a cop wanted to bust me, he could do it, huh ?  Well apparently they're NOT wanting to do that, since I've been around for 68 years, and I've NEVER been busted.  And from the size of your cop-hater talk, I'd guess you can't say the same.  Sounds to me like what you support is the "_tyranny"_ of the criminal element.


The SCOTUS has ruled that police have no legal obligation to protect... see Warren v. District of Columbia. Since they have no obligation to protect, what help do they provide?

Since the civilian population is forced to pay for police, rather than voluntarily pay for them, the 'services' of police are, evidently, not in demand. They _are_ the criminal element.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> The SCOTUS has ruled that police have no legal obligation to protect... see Warren v. District of Columbia. Since they have no obligation to protect, what help do they provide?
> 
> Since the civilian population is forced to pay for police, rather than voluntarily pay for them, the 'services' of police are, evidently, not in demand. They _are_ the criminal element.


And yet, without that legal obligation they STILL do it as often as they do?

Sounds like some pretty noble individuals, on the whole.

----------


## hoytmonger

> And yet, without that legal obligation they STILL do it as often as they do?
> 
> Sounds like some pretty noble individuals, on the whole.


What did your precious police protect during the Ferguson riots?

State property and that's all... it seems the nick-nacks in the politburo's desks were more important than the businesses and jobs that paid their salaries.

What do the police protect in Detroit... besides their own asses? 

It seems that private security is making good money in the motor city and civilian guns sales are up.

Police... on the whole... are far from 'noble' and for the most part just interested in putting in enough time to collect a pension.

----------

Invayne (12-16-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Your ignorance is outstanding. Where do these 'flawed but well intentioned human beings who act as sentinels in blue to keep us safe and allow us the confidence to plan for tomorrow' get their special rights to infringe on the rights of others?
> 
> Police aren't there to help you... they're there to bust you. Do you know how many laws there are? Do you know them all? Ignorance of the law is no excuse. If a cop wanted to bust you at any time, they'd be able to find an excuse. They're thugs.



Nope. They are like you and I except they have chosen to accept the responsibility to keep the peace and enforce the law.

To *protect* and serve.

*Even despite not having the legal obligation to do so.

*(If whathisname can be believed.)

----------


## hoytmonger

> Nope. They are like you and I except they have chosen to accept the responsibility to keep the peace and enforce the law.
> 
> To *protect* and serve.
> 
> *Even despite not having the legal obligation to do so.
> 
> *(If whathisname can be believed.)


'Whathisname'? You mean SCOTUS? Supreme Court of the United States?

Police protect their own interests and serve their own needs... that's about it. They're public union employees... and as such tend to be ineffective and inefficient. They follow orders... like all good brownshirts... and if their orders are to kill you in the street, they will obey.

----------

Invayne (12-16-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> What did your precious police protect during the Ferguson riots?
> 
> State property and that's all... it seems the nick-nacks in the politburo's desks were more important than the businesses and jobs that paid their salaries.
> 
> What do the police protect in Detroit... besides their own asses? 
> 
> It seems that private security is making good money in the motor city and civilian guns sales are up.
> 
> Police... on the whole... are far from 'noble' and for the most part just interested in putting in enough time to collect a pension.


You are merely criticizing them for leaving you the LESS attractive debating point.

You'd have rather they bust heads. That way your anti-establishment whining might have more traction.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> 'Whathisname'? You mean SCOTUS? Supreme Court of the United States?
> 
> Police protect their own interests and serve their own needs... that's about it. They're public union employees... and as such tend to be ineffective and inefficient. They follow orders... like all good brownshirts... and if their orders are to kill you in the street, they will obey.


Why do you think they haven't _visited_ you?

If you get my drift.

----------


## Invayne

> 'Whathisname'? You mean SCOTUS? Supreme Court of the United States?


No words....LMAO!

----------


## Invayne

> You are merely criticizing them for leaving you the LESS attractive debating point.
> 
> You'd have rather they bust heads. That way your anti-establishment whining might have more traction.


You would be great entertainment if you weren't so dangerous to this country. Way too many fools like you here.

----------


## Daily Bread

What do we want ! Dead liberal democrats.

----------


## Invayne

> What do we want ! Dead liberal democrats.


Off topic....

----------


## protectionist

> The SCOTUS has ruled that police have no legal obligation to protect... see Warren v. District of Columbia. Since they have no obligation to protect, what help do they provide?
> 
> Since the civilian population is forced to pay for police, rather than voluntarily pay for them, the 'services' of police are, evidently, not in demand. They _are_ the criminal element.


Utter nonsense!  The police PROTECT.  That is what they do. Even worthless ingrates like you.

----------


## protectionist

> What did your precious police protect during the Ferguson riots?
> 
> State property and that's all... it seems the nick-nacks in the politburo's desks were more important than the businesses and jobs that paid their salaries.
> 
> What do the police protect in Detroit... besides their own asses? 
> 
> It seems that private security is making good money in the motor city and civilian guns sales are up.
> 
> Police... on the whole... are far from 'noble' and for the most part just interested in putting in enough time to collect a pension.


Cop-Hater.  Pay no attention.

----------


## protectionist

> You would be great entertainment if you weren't so dangerous to this country. Way too many fools like you here.


Talking to yourself again ? You should try to do something about that.   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Invayne

> Utter nonsense!  The police PROTECT.  That is what they do. Even worthless ingrates like you.


Copsucker. Pay no attention.


Oh wait, this forum is full of fascist fucktards like this one. Never mind.

----------


## Daily Bread

> Copsucker. Pay no attention.
> 
> 
> Oh wait, this forum is full of fascist fucktards like this one. Never mind.


Off topic..... tisk , tisk,tisk

----------

